# Reifen



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. Oktober 2005)

An alle 20" Fahrer....

Was fahrt ihr für Reifen... und warum gerade die???

Würde mich mal interessieren..bin nämlich immer noch nicht ganz schlüssig..wechsel ständig..

Vielleicht gibts den Thread ja schon...aber..wir haben doch keine Zeit zum suchen...

MfG
Marco


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Oktober 2005)

yo marco.
also cih muss sagen der maxxis is zwar geil, gerade vom grip her, aba ich finde das bounce verhalten etwas komisch, vorallem wenn man nciht den richtigen luftdruck fährt, ich werde mal den try-all bald ausprobieren denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. Oktober 2005)

fahr den monty 2.5 und bin voll zu frieden

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (11. Oktober 2005)

maxxis creepy crawler. warum? gript einfach wie sau! nen vergleich mit anderen reifen hab ich leider nich, von daher kann ich auch nix zum bounce-verhalten sagen.


----------



## Monty98 (11. Oktober 2005)

ebenfalls maxxis:

also ich fahr jetzt mein zweites paar. wobei ich beim ersten zu 90% auf einer monty felge gefahren bin. dazu muss ich sagen das mich die kombi nicht glücklich gemacht hat. jetzt fahr ich eine viz felge hinten und muss sagen das ich seitdem keinen nachteil am maxxis kenne. und was noch gesagt werden muss: wenn der maxxis neu ist (ca. 3-5 monate) hat der einen dermaßen geilen durchschlagschutz...einfach WOW!

jemand anders in graz ist treuer try-all fan wobei auch er gesteht das sich die viiieeel zu leicht abnützen wenn man oft von spot zu spot fährt oder überhaupt mehr street.

vor den maxxis bin ich uralt-monty gefahren, aber das ist eine andere welt   

volle kaufempfehlung von mir


----------



## KAMIkazerider (11. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab Maxxis, Monty, und Try all ausprobiert.

Maxxis:so ziemlich der besste Grip.
schluckt alle stöße weg, beim droppen von vorteil, allerdings ein nachteil wenn man vom Hr abspringen will.

Try all: Recht guter allround reifen, Hat derzeit den besten bounce, und auch einen akzeptablen grip. nuzt sich aber sehr schnell ab.

Monty schwarz mit draht: der grip ist ok, bei schlamm sezt er sich zu. sprung wirkung ist in etwa wie der try all.

Monty, Braune seitenwand, faltbar: mit abstand die beste federwirkung. leider wird der nicht mehr hergestellt


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. Oktober 2005)

ok so ähnlich sehe ich das auch...

Maxxis: Lässt alles soft aussehen.. und dämpft alles ab... perfekter gripp.. bei Nässe und trockenem.. hatte allerdings 1000 Platten...kann aber auch damit zusammen hängen das ich die Maxxis ULTRA ligth SChläuche fahre...
der riesen nachteil den ich jetzt wieder festellen musste ist wirklich das er NULL bouncen tut...

Try-ALL: Nutz sich schnell ab... Gripp ist nicht so berauschend zumindest nicht auf Containern, Autos etc. ... Bounced aber wie die Hölle... dämpft auch noch gut bei hohen Luftdruck...

Monty 2006: Bin ich nur einen Tag gefahren... 2,7er breite... bounced ohne ende... dämpft auch gut... allerdings mit 1220 g ne nummer zu schwer

Monty 2004: Schwarz...weißer Rand...  den Reifen hab ich jetzt hinten wieder drauf... teste noch aber erster Eindruck ist wiedermal im gegensatz zum Maxxis... der Flummi Reifen...ohne Ende... knickt allerdings auf schrägen leicht weg... das ist das problem... denn er knickt weg..bounced zurück...und das bringt einen in Natur Sektionen völlig aus dem Konzept...

Fazit: auch @MAx... wer hoch springen will...der sollte nicht auf die bounce Eigenschaften seines Reifens verzichten... das betrifft auch das weit springen... Ich weiß nur das ich 9 Paletten Sidehop mit den MAxxis Reifen nur immer knapp geschafft habe.. und mit dem Try-All..ging es wie von alleine..

Werde glaub ich je nach Wettkampf den HR Reifen wechseln... 

Indoor bzw Künstliche Sektionen: Monty oder Try All (WEite und hohe Sprünge.. leicht berechenbare Hindernisse)

NAtur..Steinbruch bzw Hänge: MAxxis!!! oder Try-All

PS: Was mich wundert ist das Benito und Marco Hösel so perfekt mit ihren Try-All Reifen klar kommen... Zitat MArco Hösel zum Try-aLL Reifen: "Beste Reifen den er jemals gefahren ist) 

MfG
MArco



Natur


----------



## TRAILER (12. Oktober 2005)

Ist schon scheizße wenn nen Reifen so viel wiegt wie nen Rahmen.
Denke das sich in Zukunft da viel tun muss.
Fahre selber Try All und der Grip ist göttlich.
Da er aber nicht bezahlbar und tierisch streßt werde ich mir jetzt gleich den Monty 2,7 kaufen. und mir nen paar löcher in die noppen bohren.


----------



## florianwagner (12. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> hatte allerdings 1000 Platten...kann aber auch damit zusammen hängen das ich die Maxxis ULTRA ligth SChläuche fahre...



wo gibts denn die maxxis ultra light schläuche in deutschland zu kaufen, weil für vorne sind die bestimmt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Oktober 2005)

Fahre im Moment auch wieder Maxxis hinten und Try all vorne weil der Grip unbeschreiblich ist. Sonst hab ich auch schon alles durch. Vom Durschlagsschutz her ist der Maxxis akzeptabel, wenn er neu ist gut. Vom bouncen her find ich ihn garnet so schlecht je nach Luftdruck halt, mit dem Monty kann man es natürlich nicht vergleichen. In der City werde ich auf jedenfall bei Maxxis bleiben und Natur ist der Try all net schlecht aber ich finde für die City ist mir der Rollwiederstand bei dem zu groß. Also meine Lieblingkombo Try all vorne und Maxxis hinten  Und schön leicht ist sie auch noch.


----------



## ride (12. Oktober 2005)

kann mir mal einer erklären worin bei eurer Beschreibung der Unterschied zwischen "dämpfen/abfedern" und "bouncen" ist??
weil ich hätt jetzt gedacht das sei etwa das selbe, jedoch sei ja bei einigen Reifen das eine gut u das andere schlecht...

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. Oktober 2005)

Maxxis hinten, selbst mit nahezu 0 Profil noch ordentlich Durchschlagschutz und Grip. Bounce-Eigenschaften hab ich noch nie unterschiedliche bemerkt bei verschiedenen Reifen, also ka..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Oktober 2005)

bouncen und abfedern/dämpfen sind genau das gegenteil, sowie heiß und kalt.
abfedern, dämpfen is wenn de wo drauf oder runter hopst und landest, dann dämpft der reifen, wie n kissen.
aba bouncen is, wenn du z.B. sidehop vom HR machst, und der reifen federn muss, also wie ne feder, verstehste, wenn der reifen gut bounct, dann kannst du höher springen wegen dem feder efekt, wenn der reifen schlecht bounct, dann halt nicht so....naja schwer zu beschreiben....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. Oktober 2005)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir mal einer erklären worin bei eurer Beschreibung der Unterschied zwischen "dämpfen/abfedern" und "bouncen" ist??
> weil ich hätt jetzt gedacht das sei etwa das selbe, jedoch sei ja bei einigen Reifen das eine gut u das andere schlecht...
> 
> thx



federn/dämpfen ist wie gut der Reifen Stösse aufnimmt und verpuffen lässt... bzw alles weich aussehen läßt...

bouncen wiederum ist die flummi eigenschafft des reifens... nen flummi wirfst du auf den boden und er springt weg--- genau so ist es beim Reifen... manche springen besser... andere schlechter.. ich persönlich merke sowas am besten wenn ich von einer Kante zur anderen springe und mich abdrücke... bzw beim Sidehop vom Hinterrad... dann bounced der Reifen richtig gut.. oder eben auch nicht... wenn du das bouncen reichtig einsetzt sind mache sachen extrem viel einfacher... musst das bouncen nur richtig ausnutzen,,

gecheckt??!?!?



MfG
Marco


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. Oktober 2005)

ich habe bewust nicht den creepy crawler für vorn genommen.
Der Maxdaddy wiegt grad mal 500 gramm


----------



## florianwagner (26. Februar 2006)

hi, ich hab mal ne 26er frage zu vorderreifen.
und zwar, gibt es alternativen zum try all vorderreifen?
vor allem sollte die gummimischung schön weich sein und das gewicht nicht so hoch wie beim try all, also so 500-600gr.


----------



## tommytrialer (26. Februar 2006)

ich werde eventuell am 26" mal den testen

Maxxis Highroller 2.1 62a EXC  FW 120 490 gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (26. Februar 2006)

fahre den maxxis schon über ein jahr und der durchschlagschutz ist immmernoch toll. desweiteren bin ich günstig rangekommen und Mnaxxis überzeuigen einfach immer, mich zumindest. habe auch cen eindruck dass er besser hält als der monty reifen und zu dem cooler aussieht.. und mal ehrlich.. das ist beim trial eh das wichtigste


----------



## tommytrialer (26. Februar 2006)

fährst du echt den maxxis den ich gepostet habe?

oder en anderen?

gibt ja auch noch andere


----------



## misanthropia (26. Februar 2006)

20" creepy crawler und minion bzw highroller am freerider


----------



## florianwagner (13. März 2006)

also ich hatte in den letzten wochen mal den maxxis ignitor 2.1 faltbar 62a 510g gefahren. der hat mich aber nicht so überzeugt, die mischung is zu hart und der reifen rutscht manchmal von kanten ab. ich fahre jetzt den schwalbe jimmy 2.1 440g und muss sagen das die stollen sehr viel besser greifen und die mischung ist auch weicher.


----------



## locdog (21. März 2006)

hi
ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer alternatieve zum try-all 26 2,0
habe viele geschafte i-seiten abgeklappert und folgendes herausgefunden: 

panaracer eigentlich niochts weichesd von denen

michelin, habe einen weichen gefunden http://www.michelin.de/de/front/affich.jsp?&codePage=14112005233942_14112005235435&lang=DE&codeRubrique=14112005233942&ct=1 woegt aber deutlich uber 550g.
der michelin handler hat noch gesagt das es noch ein model mit duocompound gibt der noch weicher sein sollte habe ihn aber nicht da  

scott - habe den MANX gesehen, der ist ziemlich weich nur die stollen sind siemlich klein.  http://www.scottusa.com/category.php?UID=326 wiegt genau 550g.

dan habe ich den schwalbe NOBBY NIC http://www.schwalbe.de/index.pl?modus=lang&punkt=1158&abstract=0364&bereich=produkte&einsatzbereich=3&produktgruppe=40 gesehen, supper leicht weil 495g und 2,1" !
supper weich, ich wurd sagen so wie die maxxis 42a
im link unten ist die grafik vom aufbau der gummimischung. hab da ein bischien angst das wen ich den ein bischuen runter fachre dan nur die mischung mit wenig grib haben werde, spaciel bei den stollen. 

ich bin fur den schwalbe kostet einiges ist aber sehr vielversprachend. hat einner den ?


----------



## locdog (30. März 2006)

ok, ich hab mir den Schwalber NOBBY NICK furs vorderrad gekauft. auf einer echo felge sieht er nicht alzu schmal aus. von der breite wurde ich sagen das er gleich auf mit dem tryall ist nur halt ein bischien flacher. leider beides nicht gemasen. das gummie ist abber seeeehr weich ind der halle auf paletten u.a. geht ehr super, bin gespant wie das in der natur ist. 
und das besste ist das gewicht. gerade mahl 476g (gewogen) bei 2.1"
leider bischien teuer.


----------



## cmd (3. April 2006)

Suche leichte 20" Reifen für vorne und hinten,

hab mein monty 219 X-Alp gebraucht günstig bekommen,  

vorne war unsinniger weise ein schwerer bmx reifen drauf gezogen,  
der muss unbedingt gegen einen leichten gewechselt werden.
gibts da was unter 600g?

und hinten ist noch der gute alte monty faltreifen drauf,  
aber der is leider total runter gefahrn und hat an der seite schon ein loch,
vom gewicht her hätte ich gerne wieder einen ähnlichen, gibts sowas noch?
die neuen sind doch, soweit ich gesehn hab alle min. 1 kg schwer.


----------



## isah (3. April 2006)

du musst das immer so sehen.. der 1 kg ist zwar mehr gewicht, aber der bounce reisst es teilweise wohl wieder raus... hab gehört das der unterschied bei gaps zB gut zu spüren ist.


----------



## cmd (3. April 2006)

also ist für hinten der maxxis mit 1 kg einer der leichtesten?
und für vorne?


----------



## cmd (3. April 2006)

was wiegt eigentl. der try all?
und wäre der für mich als noob besser geeignet wegen dem guten bouncing?

gewicht und eigenschaften des neuen monty in der 2,5'er version wären auch interesant, die 2,7'er sind zu krass, auf jeden fall viel zu schwer.

den alten 2,5'er monty würde ich auf jeden fall gerne weiter fahren,
aber der is sowas von fertig, das kann ich ni verantworten,
am ende schrotte ich viell. noch meine gute dx32 felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (3. April 2006)

tryall wiegt 1030 gr (trialmarkt.de)

als anfänger hilft dir der bounce nicht viel denke ich... wenn die technik sitzt kann man damit vll noch ein paar cm raushohlen.


----------



## cmd (6. April 2006)

also wäre der maxxis die bessere wahl, wegen dem guten grip?
und für vorne? möglichst leicht!


----------



## isah (6. April 2006)

nimm den maxxis, ist absolut ok. (ausser wenns kalt wird, da kriegt der risse...)

------------------------

kann mir jemand sagen was der 2.7" monty wiegt?


----------



## cmd (6. April 2006)

also für vorne und hinten maxxis,
sieht natürlich auch besser aus, wenn es ein satz ist.
was wiegt denn der vorder? 640g? kann das sein?


----------



## cmd (6. April 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> nimm den maxxis, ist absolut ok. (ausser wenns kalt wird, da kriegt der risse...)
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen was der 2.7" monty wiegt?




glaube gelesen zu haben, dass der 2,7" von monty ca. 1,2 kg wiegt.


----------



## cmd (6. April 2006)

ja, oben hat Braunschweig XL geschrieben,
dass der 1220g wiegt.


----------



## cmd (6. April 2006)

also ich werde mir sicherlich nen satz maxxis holen,
hinten ca. 1000g und vorne glaube 640g,
mir kommts eigentl. bissl schwer vor,
vorallem weil mein bike mit der guten alten monty bereifung schon bei 11,5 kg lag,
aber wenn ihr sagt, dass das klar geht ... danke euch


----------



## *Sickboy* (6. April 2006)

hatte auch dasselbe problem....

Maxxis, Try-All, Maxxis, Try-All, Maxxis, Try-All.....

habe mir jetz n satz Try-All Sticky bestellt  
werde in den nächsten tagen/wochen berichten


----------



## isah (6. April 2006)

danke an cmd.. habs schon vergessen gehabt.

Werde den 2.7" monty mal ans python bauen (wenn er denn reinpasst..) und dann schau ich mal obs im sidehop wirklich höher geht 

gn8, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (6. April 2006)

*Sickboy* schrieb:
			
		

> hatte auch dasselbe problem....
> 
> Maxxis, Try-All, Maxxis, Try-All, Maxxis, Try-All.....
> 
> ...



mir als anfänger würde das bouncing nicht viel weiterhelfen,
wurde mir gesagt, also eher den guten grip von maxxis nutzen ...


----------



## cmd (6. April 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> danke an cmd.. habs schon vergessen gehabt.
> 
> Werde den 2.7" monty mal ans python bauen (wenn er denn reinpasst..) und dann schau ich mal obs im sidehop wirklich höher geht
> 
> gn8, martin



kein problem,
ist doch schön, nicht nur fragen zu stellen,
sondern auch mal welche zu beantworten


----------



## cmd (15. April 2006)

hey sickboy, kannsde schon berichten?

fahr erstma so lange es noch geht meinen monty faltreifen weiter ...
da war ein loch in der seitenwand, das hab ich erstma von innen geflickt ...
wenn der dann komplett hinüber is,
wird mit sicherheit ein satz maxxis oder ein satz monty bestellt ...


----------



## *Sickboy* (15. April 2006)

Tach cmd!

Also da das Wetter hier so unglaublich Trial-freundlich ist, bin ich erst 2 mal gefahren. Eins kann ich schon sagen: BOUNCE!

...is echt krass

Wie schnell er sich runterfährt kann ich erst in n paar Monaten sagen.
Vergleich zu Maxxis hab ich leider nicht, aber ich denke ich habe die richtige Wahl getroffen  

...hoffe ich konnt n bissl weiterhelfen     ROCK on!!


----------



## isah (15. April 2006)

ich kann über den 2.7" monty auch nur positives berichten... 200 gr. mehr und trotzdem bei allem an höhe / weite gewonnen.

Wobei man sagen muss, rechts ein mm und links ein mm platz...


----------



## cmd (20. April 2006)

sieht aber bestimmt geil aus,
kannst ja mal ein foto machn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

